

Ask HN: Is there any scientific/professional term for "Yak shaving" - tamersalama


======
dylanhassinger
spending time on non-critical non-essentials

~~~
tamersalama
I'm more interested in how this is measured. Probably as an indicator to a
maturity or usefuleness of particular technology. Also the levels up the yak
shaving (degrees?)

